# Bumper Question, Fender Bender



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Last week I got in a slight fender bender. I hit my front passenger side quarter and bumper area. Luckily there were no dents or warping at all. The only damage is at the exact location where the quarter and the bumper meet. I tried pushing it back in by hand and it almost feels like there is a broken clip or fastener since i could feel it almost "wanting" to go back in. 

I was wondering if anyone has experience replacing the mounting hardware or what is most likely causing this.

I am trying to attach a few pictures but my attachment button dosent seem to work...Ill have to try something else


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

evanpatchay said:


> Last week I got in a slight fender bender. I hit my front passenger side quarter and bumper area. Luckily there were no dents or warping at all. The only damage is at the exact location where the quarter and the bumper meet. I tried pushing it back in by hand and it almost feels like there is a broken clip or fastener since i could feel it almost "wanting" to go back in.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has experience replacing the mounting hardware or what is most likely causing this.
> 
> I am trying to attach a few pictures but my attachment button dosent seem to work...Ill have to try something else


The tootpicked sized clip broke. This marries the fascia to the fender. That clip is part of the fascia. There is no quick fix for this. A new fascia will have the clip. There are those who have altered the design and came up with a solution by removing the fascia and altering the poor design to connect the fascia to the fender. It only takes one hard smack at that joint to break the clip. Some have posted how they repaired this joint you will have to search the archives to find it unless someone reposts.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

2006 PONTIAC GTO Parts - GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts

Im looking at this parts diagram. Is the fasia part of the impact bar? Where can I find a new fascia?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its the plastic bumper cover that has the tabs that likely broke. Even with the tabs the fitment was horrible. Depending on off it is it might be worth not fixing.

Part #1 on the link above.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

evanpatchay said:


> 2006 PONTIAC GTO Parts - GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts
> 
> Im looking at this parts diagram. Is the fasia part of the impact bar? Where can I find a new fascia?


You can try used but unless you can examine the fascia you may getting one with broken clips. You can get a new one and install it, and one good smack they will break again. You can try: auto salvage late model car parts

You may be better off having someone with "experience" re-engineer what you have it may end up being better than new.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Zip tie repair...

Front bumper repair / mod. - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys that was very helpful. Maybe ill give the zip tie fix a shot when I have sometime this summer. Definitely not getting a new bumper thats just crazy. Theres only a few scratches on it....and the clips lol


----------

